# bubbles and foam from new tank



## adrenln (Jul 31, 2008)

guys just started up a new tank. i was fully aware of not useing any detergents or soap. however, i rinsed everything off and put everything together. got bubblers, filter, and heeater pumping. i noticed that the bubbles from the bubblers are staying and accumulating at the top of the tank. its not too bad but i only had them running for a couple of hours. i keep thinking its soap even though i dont know how. 

emptied the tank today and re-rinsed everything. put it all back together and i still have some of the bubbles that accumulate and doo not pop. there is also a thin white hase of tiny bubbles on the top of the water. i dont get it. WHAT IS GOING ON HERE????


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IME your going to have some sort of bubbles or foam on the water surface(its usually just a little bit) but if it really bothers you and you have a HOB (hang on back) filter you can put your air stone in the gravel so the bubbles surface where the filter overflow is coming out, this should minimize (if not rid you of) foam and bubble build up.


----------



## adrenln (Jul 31, 2008)

they sort of collect around the edges and corners and build up overnight. i will try what you said. i just hope its not soap! i have no clue what could be causing soap in the water. i rinsed everything so well with plain water. 

i dont have any fish in there yet cause i dont want them to die. guess i have to try sometime.

is there anything i can put in to disapate soap in the water or to get rid of it, just incase it is? id like to take every precausion and i already emptied and refilled everything once. 

when they test the water at the pet store can they tell if there is soap in it ?

thanks btw


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Are you doing a fishless cycling for the tank?. Foamy/smelly water points to a water quality issue, more specifically, poor water quality. Some more information will be needed to help solve your problem.

What are your water parameters for both your tank water and tap water? (Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate...pH and kH wouldn't hurt either) 
Water changes/gravel vacs, how much and how often?
How big is the tank?
Temperature?
What filter are you running in the tank, make/model?
Have a picture of your tank?
Did you buy the tank/filter/decorations all brand new?
Are you adding anything to the tank to generate ammonia?

Frequent water changes could be the best solution, although more information could yield better advice.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

My new tanks always get a nice foam going around the edges from all the dust kicked up from the substrate. Once the crud in the water clears up, the foam stops forming.


----------

